# Prada Candy L'eau Lipstick... please help find colour!



## crystalic_oxyge (Mar 5, 2014)

I was searching everywhere but I cant seem to find the damn lipstick name/colour anywhere that was used in the prada candy l'eau commercial (with lea seydoux). I cant even find the name of the makeup artist! (
  please help I am so in love with this lipstick colour! ... does anyone know the specific colour or one that looks EXACLTLY like the one shes wearing? 

  Any help appreciated


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Mar 5, 2014)

crystalic_oxyge said:


> I was searching everywhere but I cant seem to find the damn lipstick name/colour anywhere that was used in the prada candy l'eau commercial (with lea seydoux). I cant even find the name of the makeup artist! (
> please help I am so in love with this lipstick colour! ... does anyone know the specific colour or one that looks EXACLTLY like the one shes wearing?
> 
> Any help appreciated


  it is gorgeous.
  i think mac mehr looks kind of similar? a blue toned pink?


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Mar 5, 2014)

Found a link that identifies the makeup artist http://blog.jedroot.com/jri/2013/03/sarai-fiszel-for-prada-candy-leau-fragrance-short-film-march-2013.html  Hope it helps!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Mar 5, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> it is gorgeous.
> i think mac mehr looks kind of similar? a blue toned pink?


nah... I think mehr is too pink toned.
  from mac maybe modesty? velvet teddy? spirit? twig?.... I dunno... although the finish lookes definately matte.

  I wish prada had a makeup line.... ^^ then it wouldnt be so hard cause they definately would have used their own line to advertise their own perfume... ^^


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Mar 5, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Hope it helps!


thats great, thanks! now i only wish shed have a blog or something where she actually says what she used... 
  oh well... you cant have everything, right


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe if you found an email address you could send an inquiry - worth a shot!


----------

